

10 Powerful Tips to Leverage Content Theft - seohimanshu
http://seohimanshu.com/2010/10/19/10-powerful-tips-to-leverage-content-theft/

======
wccrawford
You lost me at user javascript to prevent 'scrapers' from lifting content.

No, you're just preventing -users- from spreading the word. Scrapers don't
even run the javascript.

------
paradoja
11\. Don't publish if you don't want others to copy it?

